# Roswell (the TV show)



## electrostars (Apr 15, 2011)

I recently just started watching Roswell on Netflix and I'm in love with this show.
  	I was just wondering if anyone else on here has seen this show?

  	It's like Twilight meets the Vampire Diaries, but with Aliens instead. haha.

  	Any other fans out there?


----------



## LMD84 (Apr 15, 2011)

OMG i loved this show!! i actually have all the dvd box sets! they only did three season but i loved each one of them. great storylines! how far have you got with it?


----------



## Cinci (Apr 15, 2011)

I agree this was a great show!  Even my male roomates got addicted to it when I was watching it!  I was so disapointed when it ended!


----------



## LMD84 (Apr 15, 2011)

Cinci said:


> I agree this was a great show!  Even my male roomates got addicted to it when I was watching it!  I was so disapointed when it ended!



 	in a way i feel that three seasons was enough, but equally i could have watched so much more!


----------



## electrostars (Apr 16, 2011)

I finished watching it. I don't think 3 seasons was enough. There's many questions unanswered. I WANT MOOOAAAR. lol.

  	A Roswell movie would be nice, like they did with Sex and the City.


----------



## LMD84 (Apr 16, 2011)

electrostars said:


> I finished watching it. I don't think 3 seasons was enough. There's many questions unanswered. I WANT MOOOAAAR. lol.
> 
> A Roswell movie would be nice, like they did with Sex and the City.


  	lol! a Roswell movie would be so good! i'd watch it! although doubt they would get some of the original cast back!


----------



## electrostars (Apr 19, 2011)

They probably could (although I'm not entirely sure about Katherine Heigl though. haha.)
  	I know Shiri Appleby (Liz), Majandra Delfino (Maria), and William Sadler (Sheriff Valenti) have all said they'd do a Roswell movie. William and Majandra both saying this withing the last couple of weeks via twitter.


----------



## LMD84 (Apr 20, 2011)

oh wow! well they could always get sonebody else in for Kat's role! lol! they need to do a movie!


----------



## electrostars (Apr 20, 2011)

Yeah, they could always write her out saying Kivar came and finally got her. hahah


----------

